#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Major Industries in India and its Centres

## Manoj

*Major Industries in India and its Centres
*
*Cotton Textiles*
Mumbai, Sholapur, Nagpur, Pune, Ahmedabad, Surat, Vadodara, Indore; Chennai, Madurai and Coimbatore, Kanpur and Kolkata.

Jute Textiles
West Bengal, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, U.P. and M.P.

Silk Textiles
Asom, Jammu & Kashmir, Karnataka, Jharkhand, Orissa, U.P., M.P., W. Bengal, Bihar, Maharashtra and Punjab.

Woollen Textile
The chief centres of woollen textiles are Punjab, U.P., Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Karnataka, West Bengal.

Sugar Industry
U.P., Bihar and some centres are there in Maharashtra, Andhra Pradesh, West Bengal and Punjab.

Cement Industry
Jharkhand, M.P., Chattisgarh, Rajasthan, Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Tamil Nadu, Gujarat, Haryana, U.P. and Orissa have some factories also.

Paper Industry
West Bengal, Maharashtra, U.P., Bihar, Orissa, Punjab, Karnataka, Kerala, Andhra Pradesh and Gujarat.

Iron and Steel Industry
Jamshedpur, Bokaro (Jharkhand), Bhilai (Chattisgarh), Durgapur, Hirapur, Kulti, Burnpur (West Bengal), Rourkela (Orissa), Bhadrawati (Karnataka), Rourkela (Orissa) and Neyveli (Tamil Nadu).

Leather Industry
Chennai, Agra, Kolkata, Delhi, Kanpur, Mumbai, Deonaar, Deevaghat.

Aluminium
Alwaye (Kerala), Muri (Jharkhand), Hirakud (Orissa), Renukoot (U.P.), Bailur (W. Bengal), Koyna Mettur (Tamilnadu) and Hirakud (Orissa).
*
Matches
Bareilly, Kolkata, Chennai, Gwalior and Hyderabad.

Photo Film Industry
Ootacamund (Tamil Nadu).

Glass
Ferozabad, Shikohabad, Bahjoi, Naini, Haorah, Bangalore and Belgaon.

Chemical Industry
Delhi, Pimpri, Pune, Kolkata, Mumbai, Chennai, Rishikesh, Bangalore and Amritsar.

Rubber-Goods Industry
Kolkata, Chennai, Delhi, Bangalore, Mumbai, Hyderabad, Ballabhgarh, Shahaganj, Chamanacheri and Ambatoor.

Locomotive Industry
Chittaranjan (West Bengal), Varanasi in U.P., Perambur (Tamil Nadu).

Automobile Industry
Mumbai, Kolkata, Chennai, Jamshed<%0>pur, Pune and Gurgaon.

Antibiotic Industry
Rishikesh, Pimpri and Delhi.

Aircraft Manufacturing Industry
Bangalore, Kanpur, Nasik, Koraput and Hyderabad.

Fertilizers Industry
Durgapur, Kanpur, Foolpur (Uttar Pradesh), Haldia, Namrup, Rourkela, Vadodara, Barauni, Vishakhapatnam, Gorakhpur, etc.

Plastic Industry
Mumbai, Kolkata, Amritsar, Kanpur, Hyderabad and Coimbatore.

Petro-Chemical Industry
Vadodara and Mumbai, Bongaigoan, Asom


Towns Associated with Industries
Agra : Stoneware, leather, carpets and marbles.Ahmedabad : Cotton-textiles.Aligarh : Cutlery, locks and dairy-industries.Ambala : Scientific goods.Amritsar : Cloth-printing, carpets, woollen goods, shawls.Bangalore : Watches, telephone, aircraft industry.Bareilly : Rubber factory, match factory, wood work.Bhagalpur : Silk.Chennai : Integral coach factory, leather, cigarette, cotton.Mumbai : Chemicals, oil refineries, fertilizers, film, industry, woollen goods, cotton manufacturing.Chittaranjan : Electrical locomotives.Churk : Cement.Cochin : Coffee, coconut oil, ship-building.Dalmianagar : Cement.Darjeeling : Tea, orange.Delhi : Textiles, chemicals, electronics, sewing machines.Dhariwal : Woollen goods.Ferozabad : Glass-bangles.Hardwar : Heavy electricals.Jamshedpur : Iron and steel works, train coaches locomotives.Jallandhur : Sports articles and surgical goods.Jaipur : Ivory work, brass work, jewellery, pottery, cloth painting.Kolkata : Iron and steel, jute, paper, pottery.Kanpur : Leather, cotton, aircraft factories, woollen mills, soap, iron, flour mills.Kolar : Gold-fields.Lucknow : Embroidery, gold, silver, lac work.Ludhiana : Hosiery, cycle.Mirzapur : Carpet, pottery, stoneware and brass.Moradabad : Brassware, cutlery, enamel industry.Karnataka : Sandalwood oil, ivory work, silk goods.Renukoot : Hindustan Aluminium Works.Saharanpur : Paper mill.Srinagar : H.M.T. factory, woodwork, embroidery, paper machine, woollen shawls.Surat : Cotton textiles.Tarapur : Atomic power plant.Titagarh : Paper and jute.Trombay : Oil refineries, atomic-reactors.Varanasi : Diesel-locomotives, brass-wares, lac bangles.Vishakhapatnam : Ship-building.




*






  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains 2014: List of Reporting Centres and Help Centres Indian industries Major Projects in India...for Mechanical Engineering Students. MAT 2013 test centres - MAT 2013 entrance exam centres Major Airlines in India

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Haryana came only one time.... is milk industry is not that big enough????

----------


## Niamh Allan

Very nice information shared here. I would like to add that Sugar _Industry_ is situated in Una and Ponta Sahib in Himachal Pradesh. Besides this, the state is also famous for handlooms and textiles. Baddi in Himachal Pradesh is a major industrial hub, where most of the products are manufactured.

----------


## amydecia

Nice Information..
Thanks for Sharing this information........
Good Post.........  :(nod):   :(nod):   :(nod):

----------


## sharmani909

*Tourism**Power Generation**Hospitality industry**Animation industry**Food processing industries*

----------

